# Chi ha la testa grande



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Cerco un aggettivo o sostantivo italiano che indica uno che "ha la testa grande" (fisicamente). Ho trovato solo _capoccione _col significato di "uomo di/con grande testa" e col commento che si tratta di romanismo.

Un contesto concreto: voglio tradurre all'italiano un proverbio che sarebbe _Il gufo dice al passero che è 'di testa grande'. 

_Esiste un tale aggettivo/sostantivo utilizzabile sia per gli esseri umani che animali? 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Cerco un aggettivo o sostantivo italiano che indica uno che "ha la testa grande" (fisicamente). Ho trovato solo _capoccione _col significato di "uomo di/con grande testa" e col commento che si tratta di romanismo.
> 
> Un contesto concreto: voglio tradurre all'italiano un proverbio che sarebbe _Il gufo dice al passero che è 'di testa grande'.
> 
> _Esiste un tale aggettivo/sostantivo utilizzabile sia per gli esseri umani che animali?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



Macrocefalo?


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> Macrocefalo?


 O megalocefalo . Mi servirebbe qualcosa di meno scientifico ...


----------



## frugnaglio

Se fosse un modo di dire italiano, potrebbe essere "il gufo dà del testone al passero" (così come abbiamo il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino). Oppure "il gufo chiama testone il passero". Però "testone" di solito significa cocciuto, non gran-testuto, quindi questa versione non sarebbe molto adatta come spiegazione, ma solo come tentativo di resa della frase in italiano. Altre parole non mi vengono in mente... però non è obbligatorio usare un aggettivo, si può dire banalmente "il gufo dice al passero che ha la testa grossa" (ammetto che suona un po' goffo).


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> ... il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino ...


E' esattamente questo il senso . 





> "il gufo dice al passero che ha la testa grossa"


Sì, chiaro (il menzionato proverbio è solo un esempio). 

A proposito, tu stesso hai usato il termine _gran-testuto_. Ora lasciando a parte i proverbi e situazioni particolari, nel caso del tutto "neutro" o "tecnico", si potrebbe usare _gran-testuto_, oppure si tratta piuttosto di un uso/termine _ad hoc_ da parte tua? Per esempio, si potrebbe dire "il gufo è un animale gran-testuto"? (mi suona un po' strano, ma non sono madrelingua ... )


----------



## Broca

_Il gufo dice al passero che *ha il* testone. _

_Gran-testuto_ non esiste, era solo per far capire di cosa si stava parlando con una neo-formazione originale.


----------



## francisgranada

Broca said:


> _Il gufo dice al passero che *ha il* testone. _


Ho capito. Così si capisce anche la differenza tra l'uso figurato (testardo) ed il significato verbale (testa di grandi dimensioni). 





> _Gran-testuto_ non esiste, era solo per far capire di cosa si stava parlando con una neo-formazione originale.


Ho pensato, ma in teoria potrebbe essere appunto il termine che sto cercando  ...


----------



## frugnaglio

Come dice Broca, gran-testuto non esiste, l'ho usato solo per spiegarmi facendo il verso alla parola originale. 




Broca said:


> _Il gufo dice al passero che *ha il* testone._



Questa mi garba.


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> Come dice Broca, gran-testuto non esiste, l'ho usato solo per spiegarmi facendo il verso alla parola originale.


Hai fatto benissimo perché si capisce perfettamente. Peccato che le istituzioni linguistiche competenti _ancora _non accettano questo termine  ...  Il "problema" è che _testone_ come accrescitivo significa una _testa grossa_, ma non il suo padrone (> quello che possiede la testa grossa).


----------



## frugnaglio

francisgranada said:


> Il "problema" è che _testone_ come accrescitivo significa una _testa grossa_, ma non il suo padrone (> quello che possiede la testa grossa).



Significa anche quello che possiede la testa grossa, però è di uso più raro, e senza spiegazioni penso che chiunque intenderebbe _testardo_.



francisgranada said:


> Hai fatto benissimo perché si capisce perfettamente. Peccato che le istituzioni linguistiche competenti _ancora _non accettano questo termine



Mah, in realtà non è del tutto peregrino. Posso benissimo dire “un uomo nerobarbuto”, è un modo enfatico o buffo di dire “un uomo dalla barba nera”. Però per lo meno “barbuto” come aggettivo esiste nell'uso e sul vocabolario, mentre “testuto” no. E comunque questi aggettivi, oltre ad essere rari, direi che non sono mai usati predicativamente: “un gigante nerobarbuto” si può dire (per rafforzare l'idea che sia spaventoso da vedere), ma “il gigante era nerobarbuto” è ridicolo. Perché? Boh!


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> O megalocefalo . Mi servirebbe qualcosa di meno scientifico ...



Francis, a me sembra che in questo caso valgano meglio i detti paralleli, che non cercare di mettere su analoghe frasi con parole di dubbio risultato interpretativo. 
Ora, sappiamo che il gufo ha il cranio certamente molto più sviluppato del passero, quindi il detto dovrebbe essere " Il passero dice al gufo che ha la testa grossa".  Se ho ben capito la frase è volutamente in fallo, forse per veicolare un'altra infomazione, sarcastica.

In italiano per esempio si dice " Cencio dice male di straccio". " Zoppo dice male di gobbo", ecc. 

È dunque questo lo scopo del detto in questione?

P.S Io preferirei la frase sintetica:_ Il gufo chiama il passero testa-grossa. _ Se poi ci sono esigenze di rima, questa potrebbe fare all'uopo: _Il gufo, cocciuto, chiama il passero megacefaluto " _ Vabbè, dai, questi sono i miei limiti.


S.V


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> Significa anche quello che possiede la testa grossa, ...


Sì, hai ragione (non me ne sono accorto).





Sempervirens said:


> ... È dunque questo lo scopo del detto in questione?


Il senso è "il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino" (#4) e la mia intenzione è di tradurre fedelmente (per quanto possibile) quel modo di dire, quindi non "italianizzarlo".


----------



## Sempervirens

Allora credo che dovresti usare l'espressione esistente - Il Bue dà del cornuto all'asino -. Se intendi riportare la frase tale e quale in italiano con gli stessi animali citati, il gufo, il passero e la testa grande, inevitabilmente italianizzi il detto delle tue parti. E rischi di formare una frase che pochi capirebbero, a meno che tu non lo faccia per gusto personale.
Il fatto che poi non vuoi italianizzare, come dici tu, resta un tuo motivo, un po' misterioso qui sul forum Italiano, e sicuramente di importanza relativa. 

Saluti


----------



## giginho

Ciao Francis,
Ho sentito spesso usare il termine "capacchiona" per indicare una testa grande, e solo in senso fisico e mai figurato.

Il gufo da del capacchione al passero......mi sembra che possa funzionare, che ne dite?


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ... Il fatto che poi non vuoi italianizzare, come dici tu, resta un tuo motivo, un po' misterioso qui sul forum Italiano ...


Neanche tanto misterioso . Mi spiego meglio: volevo aprire un thread con la domanda su qualche equivalente italiano del proverbio ungh. con il gufo e il passero. In questi casi preferisco una traduzione possibilmente fedele (ovviamente grammaticalmente corretta) per rendere bene l'originale.  Comunque, vi ringrazio per i vostri tentativi e vari termini, ho imparato un sacco di sfumature . 





giginho said:


> Il gufo da del capacchione al passero......mi sembra che possa funzionare, che ne dite?


Ciao Gigi, sì. Oppure ancor più letteralmente "Il gufo dice al passero che è capacchione", ma qui non è del tutto chiaro a chi si riferisce la parola "capacchione". Insomma, la tua versione corrisponde assai bene all'originale.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis! 


Broca said:


> _Il gufo dice al passero che *ha il* testone._


Scusa ma non capisco cosa non ti va bene in questa espressione. Forseché è l'ausiliare che deve rimanere _essere_?

In italiano standard dire "_ha il testone_" equivale a dire "_ha la testa grossa/grande_"; mentre dire "_è un testone_" significa "_è un testardo_".

*Capacchione* è termine meridionale; *capoccione* è termine romanesco; *capone* è termine toscano; *testone* è termine italiano. Questi termini al femminile (cioè basta sostituire la _-e_ finale in _-a_), in riferimento ad un nome maschile, non hanno valore figurato.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Dragon!


dragonseven said:


> ... Scusa ma non capisco cosa non ti va bene in questa espressione. Forseché è l'ausiliare che deve rimanere _essere_?


Va benissimo, anzi, capisco perché in italiano va meglio la versione con _avere_. E' piuttosto il proprio termine (aggettivo/sostantivo) col significato di "uno che ha la testa grossa" che  volevo possibilmente mantenere.  

La sostanza è che - motivato da quel proverbio - vi ho chiesto se c'è qualche termine in italiano con il menzionato significato (in generale, quel proverbio di fatto era il motivo e mi serviva come esempio).


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Ciao Francis,
> Ho sentito spesso usare il termine "*capacchiona*" per indicare una testa grande, e solo in senso fisico e mai figurato.
> 
> Il gufo da del capacchione al passero......mi sembra che possa funzionare, che ne dite?



Ciao, giginho. Francis vorrebbe una frase in italiano. Queste sono le sue testuali parole: "_voglio tradurre all'italiano"  
_Dunque deduco che in base alla richiesta del nostro amico Francis, che vuole una frase in italiano, tu hai suggerito la parola capacchione (che senti spesso usare). 

Gigihno, _capacchione _è parola italiana o del diletto piemontese? No perché in rete  alla voce _capacchione _trovo solamente nomi di persona. Ti dispiacerebbe spiegarmi meglio la cosa?

S.V


----------



## alfaalfa

giginho said:


> Ciao Francis,
> Ho sentito spesso usare il termine "capacchiona" per indicare una testa grande, e solo in senso fisico e mai figurato.



Perché Torino è stata invasa da pugliesi. A Foggia però è al maschile.


----------



## giginho

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, giginho. Francis vorrebbe una frase in italiano. Queste sono le sue testuali parole: "_voglio tradurre all'italiano"
> _Dunque deduco che in base alla richiesta del nostro amico Francis, che vuole una frase in italiano, tu hai suggerito la parola capacchione (che senti spesso usare).
> 
> Gigihno, _capacchione _è parola italiana o del diletto piemontese? No perché in rete  alla voce _capacchione _trovo solamente nomi di persona. Ti dispiacerebbe spiegarmi meglio la cosa?
> 
> S.V



Probabilmente hai cercato male, SV. Se avessi cercato meglio avresti trovato questo: click

dal quale cito: 


> Infine, bisogna osservare che la variante più produttiva (-accio) è più propriamente toscana e romana, mentre la variante meno produttiva (-azzo: codazzo, damazza) è settentrionale e meridionale (nel sud, anche -acchio: culacchio, *capacchione*).





alfaalfa said:


> Perché Torino è stata invasa da pugliesi. A Foggia però è al maschile.



Sembra che AlfaAlfa abbia colpito nel segno....ma noi indigeni resistiamo!


----------



## Sempervirens

Hai ragione!  Bravo! Aggiungiamo capacchione alla lunga lista. Francis, a te la scelta!


----------

